# Silver/Gold Powdered Wood



## Duckarrowtypes (Sep 17, 2007)

Watching the Duke/Butler game last night I saw a commercial for some new Inifinti car. This kind of thing usually goes in one ear and straight out the other but the phrase "with silver powdered wood accents" caught my ear and I stopped playing with my new iPad long enough to finish the commercial.

The commercial didn't say or show anything more about the wood but it piqued my interest. I like the idea of rubbing in silver, palladium, or gold powder into wood just before the application of your finish. I imagine that you'd get a shimmering effect… not glittery but sort of metallic and exquisite. How wonderful would that be to do on a pen? Sand to 1200 grit, apply silver powder (as a grain filler), and then your final finish!

Has anyone here done anything like this before? Care to share some tips? I was thinking about using mica powders to do this but tablet gold powder might work too.

I'm thinking silver/ash; gold/pecan; gold/purpleheart; silver/oak, etc.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

First thing that comes to mind is Acrylic craft paints with metalic flake-looking flakes in them. Use it as you would an antique wash.


----------



## strikerfox (Apr 6, 2010)

If anyone has any idea or steps to do this, I would greatly appreciate it.

I have a guitar amp cabinet that I want to add this to so as to make it stand out a bit more.

Thanks.


----------



## 33nails (Apr 7, 2010)

Maybe mixing the powder in with the final coat of clear?


----------



## rifleman (Apr 13, 2010)

I saw the same commercial and the first thought I had was a custom rifle stock (fancy grain walnut) enhanced by this process to enrich the shine and give it a one-of-a-kind look. The last stock I refinished involved sanding away the 40-50 year old varnish, finish sanding and multiple coats of hand-rubbed oil. I was pleased but I'm looking for something more. I'm thinking of buying a walnut blank and experimenting with different ways of applying the powder. I would love to hear from anyone who has tried this.


----------



## Duckarrowtypes (Sep 17, 2007)

I wanted to bump this to see if anyone else had ideas. I think I'm going to go buy some silver powder at the art supply store today to try it out. My plan is to mix the silver powder into the 3-4 clear Seal-a-Cell undercoats and then finish with an unadulterated Arm-R-Seal coat.


----------



## spclPatrolGroup (Jun 23, 2010)

I suppose if you just rubbed it against the wood, enough may get trapped or embed in the fibers to have some kind of effect, please post a pic of your experament.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

I have used metallic acrylic paint (not craft paint, but artist's grade paint) buffed out and it looks really nice! I imagine the powder would work best if it was suspended in something. My initial thought would be to bind it in an acrylic agent. I would mix it with this: http://www.dickblick.com/products/winsor-and-newton-artists-acrylic-glazing-medium/ but I'm sure any other binding agent would work.. I've mixed other powders with glazing medium for a wash effect before and the effect is very glistening.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Our local WC had a grand opening weekend celebration a couple of weeks ago and had David Marks (Wood Works aired on DIY back in the 80's) doing demonstrations and classes. You might want to check out his work using metal highlights and such:

http://djmarks.com/channels/djmnews.asp


----------

